# Hello DYMA



## CSEmoses

i'm a newb when it comes to car audio really, but i do like sound quality, and have invested heavily in my living room home theatre over the last couple years.

New owner of an '03 WRX wagon, and am looking at car audio.

That's it for now.

Thanks all!


----------



## OSN

CSEmoses said:


> i'm a newb when it comes to car audio really, but i do like sound quality, and have invested heavily in my living room home theatre over the last couple years.
> 
> New owner of an '03 WRX wagon, and am looking at car audio.
> 
> That's it for now.
> 
> Thanks all!


Do Yourself Mobile Audio :laugh:

More or less :surprised:

Welcome. 

I recommend starting with searching for threads about active crossovers and how to interpret speaker measurement data.


----------

